# The Legend of the Iowa Mingo Buck from 2006



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow! 



> The Mingo Buck
> 
> Paul Deaton had plenty of visitors at his Mingo home after he shot a 230-class non-typical last year. (September 2007)
> By Randy Templeton
> ...


----------

